# INTJs and Sports...?



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)

The only sport I enjoy watching is MMA. Fuck everything else. Especially football.


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

I hate all kinds of sports.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

MissBlossom said:


> I hate all kinds of sports.


Me too. My brain starts screaming for intellectual stimulation after about five minutes. Then I get bored and stop.


----------



## Laudable Bauble (Nov 15, 2012)

I like almost every sport, but soccer is by a clear margin my favorite one.



Persephone said:


> Me too. My brain starts screaming for intellectual stimulation after about five minutes. Then I get bored and stop.


There's something oddly soothing about focusing your entire awareness on one single task, letting it consume your mind. If you catch yourself thinking about something else than the sport you're practicing, you're simply not into it enough. :wink:


----------

